# USDA Chiefs message to farmers



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm not sure what to think of this...

News from The Associated Press


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you know anything about Obama's long term plans is to take control of all production of food. Tax the heck out of anyone not living in his cities and giving the cash to cities.
Everyone must live in the city ,walk to work or ride the peoples bus . He has never hidden his agenda . Just no one dare bring it up.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The agenda is not his; the Agenda was around before Obama.


----------



## kel t (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, if we aren't relevant any longer, then it won't be relevant for tptb to show up on our farm when the gimmee hordes need feeding. I'll just continue filing that USDA census form into file 13 every year. They don't need to know that we grow anything but rocks around here.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> If you know anything about Obama's long term plans is to take control of all production of food. Tax the heck out of anyone not living in his cities and giving the cash to cities.
> Everyone must live in the city ,walk to work or ride the peoples bus . He has never hidden his agenda . Just no one dare bring it up.


 That started prior to O'Bummer , look to corporations such as Monsanto and *follow the money*. Everyone has to eat , control the food supply and production thereof and you'll go a long way towards attaining control over the populace.

Google Monsanto and their subsidaries , note what they are doing with the small seed companies and heirloom seeds , then google Smithfield foods and note their stranglehold on the pork and pork products market.

These are extremely large and extremely abusive corporations and through the auspices of their lobbyists they hold extensive political power.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Romney = Monsanto

Smithfield is a dumpy place


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I see many have not read up on Obama and where he came from


----------



## Mr B (Nov 23, 2012)

Tom Nutsack is a douschebag and doesn`t have a clue as to what he is talking about. He is one of those people that likes to run his mouth so he can feel important.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Romney = Monsanto
> 
> Smithfield is a dumpy place


 Read this...........

http://www.citizen.org/documents/Smithfield.pdf


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

A couple things caught my eye. When he says rural americas biggest assets can be overlooked by people elsewhere. Does he mean that these "elswhere" people dismiss these assests as inconsequential, or does he mean they're not valuing them or recognize them as assets. Which ever way thats meant, I believe he's addressing the wrong audience with such comments. Rural people recognize the value of rural assets. Urbanites are more like to be clueless about such things. Pretty vague if you ask me. 

When he says there is a huge communication gap between the farmers and food eating public. I agree with that, but telling farmers they have to adopt a more urbanite world view or risk becoming politically inconsequential probably isn't helping...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Jazzman said:


> Read this...........
> 
> http://www.citizen.org/documents/Smithfield.pdf


And ?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't believe the USDA chief harsh words were entirely directed towards the corporate conglomerates, more likely they were directed towards the rural community in general. 

Really though, In who's world do food producers become irrelevant, in any context. 

Like I said I really don't know what to make of it...


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> And ?


 And pay attention to what's in your pork , pork products and how it's produced , pay attention to what Smithfield has done to watersheds all over the South with the waste from it's operations. If you had ever lived downwind from one of their operations you'd know what I mean.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah one of my neighbors grow hogs...stinky...
The USDA chief was addressing farmers, he didn't single anyone out say for example Smithfield. I took what he said to apply equally to all farmers alike, big difference in blanket statement and singling one segment out for special consideration.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Yeah one of my neighbors grow hogs...stinky...
> The USDA chief was addressing farmers, he didn't single anyone out say for example Smithfield. I took what he said to apply equally to all farmers alike, big difference in blanket statement and singling one segment out for special consideration.


 Thing is this , the large corporate interests such as Monsanto and Smithfield *should* be singled out , they have been the death of the family farm and small ag all over this country , they wish to control our food supply and the production of said food and will engage in the most egregious of abuses to accomplish their ends.

RBGH in dairy , the use of estradiol and trenbolone acetate in beef production , other steroids in poultry production along with overuse of various antibiotics , genetically modified soybeans , corn ,tomatos etc.etc. , the absorption of smaller seed companies and removal of heirloom varieties from the market , all these are quite well documented.

Point being that the USDA serves the large corporate interests , to the detriment of us all.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

All of his adult life Obama has been a part of and latter a driving force behind a movement. Their goal is force everyone into the city. They their stated mission is to tax suburbs and rural area to the point of extinction.
At first the taxes would increase the money would all go to cities to pay for housing for others building their support even more. As they increased to a point no one could afford them everyone would be forced into the city.
Then all tax revenue would be in their hands. Restricting the use of cars and taxing fuels would force everyone on the bus . Then the socialist take over is a sealed deal.
Look at how he has been operating step by Step to that goal . Take from one give to another then take some more.
Death of the family farm was cheap food.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I see many have not read up on Obama and where he came from


Top, you don't see that. What you seem to be suggesting is that Obama is the main threat. That is not true. He is nothing but a puppet.

The conspiracy goes farther back than 2008, and encompasses more people that the Democrat party.

Are you familiar with Agenda 21 and what the whole intention is? Do you understand that the elites want a global population of about 500 million (not including themselves and their families), and that they plan on controlling everything from the food and water supplies to our very health?

This is waaaay beyond Obama's stuttering brain's capability to choreograph. _They_ are simply allowing him to hold the seat in the Oval Office.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Jazzman said:


> And pay attention to what's in your pork , pork products and how it's produced , pay attention to what Smithfield has done to watersheds all over the South with the waste from it's operations. If you had ever lived downwind from one of their operations you'd know what I mean.


I watched the show and I don't eat swine anyway, since it don't chew the cud.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Remembere Gore ? He wants everyone to live in the cities, take mass transit to work or ride bicycles. Also wants everyone to move into the cities and turn all the farm land into gobernut run large production farms. No cars creating carbon gases . Remember him now ? The loonie left crowd pretty much all think this way. Tree huggers united.


----------



## gemoose23 (Nov 9, 2012)

Vilsack seems out of touch even with the farmers from his own home state of Iowa, everyone around here grows Soybeans and Corn, both of which are being sold great on the global economy. So I don't understand his preoccupation with trying to get rural republican farmers to be apart of the global city economy. Seems farmers are doing fine selling their products to China, Europe and Africa already.

Soybean Exports:
U.S. Export Sales
Corn Exports:
U.S. Export Sales

As far as moving into the city.. I heard there are a lot of vacancies in cities like Detroit.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I think farmers have as tough enough time as it is...without the USDA Chief giving them grief about becoming irrelevant over their political point of view. I'm not so sure that helps anyone.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I think many states especially the midwest farm states should secede and make the USDA irrelevant. The federal government on a whole needs to be kicked to the curb and the citizens equally of every state reagree on just what we want and how much of it.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Well succession isn't going to happen, at least I don't think it is going to happen. We are better off in the long run if it doesn't. It almost sounds as if he's saying to farmers come over to our side...we have milk and cookies...without acknowledging who provided the milk and cookies...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> I think many states especially the midwest farm states should secede and make the USDA irrelevant. The federal government on a whole needs to be kicked to the curb and the citizens equally of every state reagree on just what we want and how much of it.


Nice thought Fuzzee but it's not gonna happen. 1st the feds made it illegal after the (1st) civil war. 2nd, way too many sheeple look to the feds for guidance. "They will take care of us"


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

It needs to happen. Our government is broken whether you like or not. Our country is broken and we've got to take a stand to stop the madness. It will collapse eventually and at that point you'll have no choice but to deal with it. I can't see how we're better off in the long run letting it stay as it is. Your freedoms are stripped away each day by people who don't have your best interests at heart. You're taxed to the hilt to pay for those who should be working to feed their own instead and those who shouldn't even be here. Government is in everything you do, deciding what you can do and what you can't. You have little say anymore. About your future and the future of your descendants. Secession is actually the most peaceful way to start changing back to a country that ours again to me. It's just a start though. Know that for sure.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> It needs to happen. Our government is broken whether you like or not. Our country is broken and we've got to take a stand to stop the madness. It will collapse eventually and at that point you'll have no choice but to deal with it.


No argument there.



Fuzzee said:


> I can't see how we're better off in the long run letting it stay as it is.


We aren't. But who's gonna do this. Most people don't give a s***. They like the idea of being taken care of. Kinda like sheep being herded. Me, I can defend my family and friends but I'm too damn old to be a commando. Too old, too fat, bad knee's.



Fuzzee said:


> Secession is actually the most peaceful way to start changing back to a country that ours again to me. It's just a start though. Know that for sure.


I agree but can you fight the US military? According to federal law, secession is an act of war.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It is a law that is clearly one that the founders would find laughable.

You are right. The panzies in each state are scared of freedom. The banks would rather kill us than allow to walk from their debts.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

Its time for us in rural america to take a vacation, we can maintain our gardens and eats well while the rest of the country goes a little hungry. We will make up this years loss next year with realistic food prices after people come to value food. Its funny that the same people that complain about how things are raised and dont want chickens kept in a cage, dont know the difference between a bull and a steer.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That's OK. I have friends who raise free range cattle and yard bird, and their eggs are a lot better and more filling than what one gets from WalMart. Crazy, the eggs are more filling, taste better and have to be healthier!

Take a break. Hurt people who have done nothing to you. You'll do nothing to those who choreograph all the pain and misery.

Maybe the year after, when you think you'll make money and make all those back payments on bills and taxes, the truck drivers will set the air brakes and shut the country down, good and proper.

Teamster mentality hurts nobody but us.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Denton said:


> That's OK. I have friends who raise free range cattle and yard bird, and their eggs are a lot better and more filling than what one gets from WalMart. Crazy, the eggs are more filling, taste better and have to be healthier!
> 
> Take a break. Hurt people who have done nothing to you. You'll do nothing to those who choreograph all the pain and misery.
> 
> ...


I don't know how you see that. They may not have strolled over and pissed on his crops, but they've done more than enough that effects the farmers in their spoiled attitudes over prices, and how things are grown, making demands that filter down that make life harder for them in restrictions, laws and taxation from their beloved congressman. American's are far from innocents in the way things are. I'm one of them too and as guilty, but I try to change and appreciate what others do.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

> I agree but can you fight the US military? According to federal law, secession is an act of war.


Who makes up the military? You really think Joe is going to side with a government trying to supress his family? Fire on his cousin, so some pos up in Washington can live a cushy lifestyle? No, I don't think so. And if the government brings the military to bear against the people it will be war and chances of a peaceful change will be gone. Even as I'd like it to be peaceful, I don't kid myself either. The government is about maintaining the government first and foremost. Our own military isn't as useful to them in that aspect and they know it, which is why under Bush years back an agreement was signed with Canada to use each others military. I don't think it will work out as they planned as once troops in mass hits the street, people will not sit idly by and attitudes will change in mass.

http://www.canada.com/topics/news/story.html?id=403d90d6-7a61-41ac-8cef-902a1d14879d

Canada military not bound by US Posse Comitatus Act under Martial Law? - Yahoo! Answers

http://www.globalresearch.ca/north-american-military-agreement-signed-by-the-u-s-and-canada/8551


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't know if you read a post earlier from someone currently in the military. He said a couple of things, first that the makeup of newer troops was changing. Second was a discussion was had with some of them and they would have no problem firing on civilians. I wish I could remember where that was posted and by who.

Things have changed dramatically. When I grew up, a knife was a tool. Now 1st graders get expelled because they grabbed theirs mothers lunch by mistake and had a butter knife in it. It used to be the worst that happened at school was you get beat up on the playground. Now you could get shot or stabbed and elementary school kids are threatening to cut up teachers. Leaving you door unlock or your keys in the car were normal then. You could pick up hitchhikers and not be afraid. The police used to be looked up to and trusted. Now they are being arrested, indicted and fired all over the place for things we never would have imagined before. Not long ago a police officer was arrested in the area for kiddy porn. Look around, how many people do you REALLY trust? Never used to be an issue. My wife works 35 miles from here on the other side of a major metro area. She is an elementary school librarian in a neighborhood that is not somewhere I would like to live. She will not, or is not able to, pay attention to what's going on around her. I worry about her all the time. 

Sorry but things have changed. I would bet the military has changed dramatically too. Don't get me wrong, a friends daughter just came back from the sandbox a few weeks ago and I know how she was brought up. I know there are many good people there, but what about the others? Are there still enough good ones to do what you think they will? I hope your right. I truly do.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

This is a quote from the 2nd paragraph of the Declaration of Independence. It says something important and shows are forefathers envisioned just such a situation as we are quickly falling into and ensured the people do have the right to force change. Under the Constitution as it was originally written. They even provide what constitutes reasonable neeed to make such drastic changes. No secession needed. Following this they go on to list specifically what was there greivances. Go ahead and read it and see if there are any there you can count as occurring today

*That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn, that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed. But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute Despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such Government, and to provide new Guards for their future security.--Such has been the patient sufferance of these Colonies; and such is now the necessity which constrains them to alter their former Systems of Government. *


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I don't know if you read a post earlier from someone currently in the military. He said a couple of things, first that the makeup of newer troops was changing. Second was a discussion was had with some of them and they would have no problem firing on civilians. I wish I could remember where that was posted and by who.
> 
> Things have changed dramatically. When I grew up, a knife was a tool. Now 1st graders get expelled because they grabbed theirs mothers lunch by mistake and had a butter knife in it. It used to be the worst that happened at school was you get beat up on the playground. Now you could get shot or stabbed and elementary school kids are threatening to cut up teachers. Leaving you door unlock or your keys in the car were normal then. You could pick up hitchhikers and not be afraid. The police used to be looked up to and trusted. Now they are being arrested, indicted and fired all over the place for things we never would have imagined before. Not long ago a police officer was arrested in the area for kiddy porn. Look around, how many people do you REALLY trust? Never used to be an issue. My wife works 35 miles from here on the other side of a major metro area. She is an elementary school librarian in a neighborhood that is not somewhere I would like to live. She will not, or is not able to, pay attention to what's going on around her. I worry about her all the time.
> 
> Sorry but things have changed. I would bet the military has changed dramatically too. Don't get me wrong, a friends daughter just came back from the sandbox a few weeks ago and I know how she was brought up. I know there are many good people there, but what about the others? Are there still enough good ones to do what you think they will? I hope your right. I truly do.


I remember reading the post. I don't doubt it in part. I know things have changed in the mindset of many of the young people in the military. I also know some are still raised right and see the government isn't infallible. I also know there are still many older vets still very capable and who know what's right. Either way I feel sorry for all of us when it comes to that. Many people will die and many people will be mourned, but we're on a road to further slavery to our government if things don't change.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Governments are not infallible, they do make mistakes. If they were infallible we'd still have the roman empire to contend with...lol


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Governments are not infallible, they do make mistakes. If they were infallible we'd still have the roman empire to contend with...lol


I have no problem with imperfect government. Perfection is not part of human nature. I have a problem when THEY think they are infallible. They have the perfect solution to all of our problems. Yup, got an issue with that.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I have no problem with imperfect government. Perfection is not part of human nature. I have a problem when THEY think they are infallible. They have the perfect solution to all of our problems. Yup, got an issue with that.


Yep! They do think that...Hope and change is starting to sounding a lot like ignorance and arrogance. When you suggest to the people who put the food on your plate that they should adopt a political point of view thats not their own, and suggest so with a we won you lost attitude...One starts to wonder just how bright these people are...lol


----------

